
Show HN:The cheapest & smartest way to withdraw Bitcoin from Binance(70%cheaper) - shilpa_st
https://www.muvwise.com/
======
shilpa_st
Hello, my name is Shilpa. My co-founder and I started trading
cryptocurrencies, more specifically Bitcoin, back in 2016. We had started our
first cryptocurrency startup back in 2018 which is also related to
cryptocurrency trading and got it funded through an accelerator. During this
time of our involvement in the crypto world, one thing that has constantly
remained a pain-point is the high withdrawal fees of cryptocurrency exchanges.
We make several withdrawals from exchanges like Binance on a daily basis and
pay hefty fees every time (sometimes the fee accounts for 20% of the
withdrawal).

After months of brainstorming and losing out a lot of money to paying
expensive fees, we figured out a way of making the withdrawal fees cheaper and
decided to work on it as a side project. We thought of providing it as a
platform after having spoken with several traders and almost all of them
echoing the same concern. Since then we have been able to reduce the
withdrawal fees by 70%. Any feedback on the product would be very much
appreciated.

